
Show HN: Remote Duck - iisbum
http://remoteduck.com/
======
iisbum
I'm a big fan of rubber duck debugging, but working strange hours its not
always possible to find a person or a rubber duck when you need one.

So I built Remote Duck, now you can rubber duck debug with people 24/7\. They
won't talk back, but boy are they good listeners!

Still looking for more volunteers, if you'd like to help a developer debug
their code just submit
([http://remoteduck.com/submit](http://remoteduck.com/submit)) your video.

------
trumbitta2
My reaction: omg this is creepy!

Sorry :-/

~~~
iisbum
Fair enough! I'm sure it's not to everyones taste ;-)

------
curyous
It's a great idea if you could actually connect the 2 people. Having another
developer to talk thing over with would be great, even if they're not working
in the same language.

~~~
iisbum
Would love to do that, figured this would be a good first step to see if there
was enough interest in something like this.

If the websites get enough traffic, will expand the offering :)

------
timothybone
this was fun. i popped in on a nice fellow that listened in to my miles davis
and tea slurping. i wish I had a problem to talk out! I'll have to come
back....

------
etewiah
Made me burst out laughing like nothing else has done in quite a while - love
it!!

------
nautical
I loved the seriousness on some faces .. Actually nodding and expressions ..
:) nice .

